# Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show Sponsored By VASCRA
*November 13, 2010*
GateWay Hall
4370 Northern Pike
Monroeville, Pa, 15146
10:00am to 2m
Vendor tables--$25.00 per table 
Dealer Set up at 8:00am
Admission--$5.00
Children Under 12 Free
Over 50 tables available

Contact
Ron or Chris Sklenar @
412-678-8402
Or
Joe Murray @
304-797-0417


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT! 2 weeks away*

*SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT!* *WESTERN PENNSYLVANIA** SLOT CAR SHOW 
*

*NOVEMBER 13-2010*



Looking forward to seeing everyone at the show. 

*Ron and Joe* 



2nd Western Pa Slot Car Show
#4 VFD GateWay Hall
4370 Northern Pike Road
Monroeville, Pa
15146

http://westernpaslotcarshow.org/

Saturday
November 13 2010
From 10:00am to 2:00pm
Admission $5.00 Kids under 12 Free
Dealer Set Up Begins at 8:00am
Floor Rights 8:00 am to 10:00am $20.00-each person
------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Clean out your Basements and attics bring those old Vintage slot cars and race sets to the show & turn them to CASH. 

Dealers and Collectors from many surrounding states WILL have cash in hand to buy your old slot cars from one slot car to a collection.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All Scales HO, 1/32 AND 1/24th 

TKO will have a portable track at the show.


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Western Pa Slot Car show 11-13-2011*

*SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT!*
*WESTERN PENNSYLVANIA SLOT CAR SHOW *
*NOVEMBER 13-2010*


If anyone still needs a table for this show it is almost sold out. We are down to the last few tables available and it don't look like there will be any available at the show. Please contact Ron or Chris Sklenar at 412-678-8402 as soon as possible to see what's available. If anyone has tables reserved and has not paid please contact us to confirm your tables so they do not get sold to someone else. All we can do after this is put you on a waiting list for tables for this event. The show looks like its shaping up to be a very strong one for this area of Pittsburgh. Advertisements are being run in a local trader publication and the response should be strong. Many local hobby shops have also distributed advertising fliers for this event to there customers for us. 

*The dealers who have not paid yet, please pay Chris at the door before setting up please!!*

Looking forward to seeing everyone at the show.

*Ron and Joe*

2nd Western Pa Slot Car Show
#4 VFD GateWay Hall
4370 Northern Pike Road
Monroeville, Pa
15146

http://westernpaslotcarshow.org/

Saturday
November 13 2010
From 10:00am to 2:00pm
Admission $5.00 Kids under 12 Free
Dealer Set Up Begins at 8:00am
Floor Rights 8:00 am to 10:00am $20.00-each person
------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Clean out your Basements and attics bring those old Vintage slot cars and race sets to the show & turn them to CASH. 

Dealers and Collectors from many surrounding states WILL have cash in hand to buy your old slot cars from one slot car to a collection.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All Scales HO, 1/32 AND 1/24th 

TKO will have a portable track at the show.


----------



## Roddgerr (Feb 8, 2006)

This was a good show last year. It's great to have a show return to the Pittsburgh area. I'm hearing that there will be more vendors there this year, with some having racing parts. Can't wait!


----------



## Mister12tooth (Jul 18, 2006)

I can't wait for the show. It's about time we had a return of a slot car show in Pittsburgh. There are at least 30 regular racers in the local area. That does not even include the wacky collectors.

I am finding all sorts of stuff I had forgotten about that I will have for sale.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Hope to see everyone at the show this weekend.Bob Beers and I will be there.We will be there with the hot selling 0-GOES-HO cars and the AFX Corvettes in some new colors.We will be at the Hampton Inn friday night. Thnks Tom Stumpf


----------



## Mister12tooth (Jul 18, 2006)

*can't wait*

Only 2 more days!!!! Can't wait for Saturday.


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Western Pa Slot Car show 11-13-2011*

Guys,
This is going to be a great show on Saturday, we have dealers coming in from everywhere!!


Even Have some people coming in From Canada to buy slot cars or a TKO track!!

Hope to see you all there!!

Joe


----------



## Roddgerr (Feb 8, 2006)

Great turnout at the show today. A lot of vendors with full tables.


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

This was a great show. There was allot Car changing hands and everyone was happy with their transactions. 

People found some great deals at the show!!


----------

